# Look what I got!



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Came home to find a package with an awesome hand made ashtray and a cigar as a bodyguard. It will have its own place next to the humidor. @Wheels Up did a great job making this. 
Thanks man! I really appreciate it (same goes to the emperor that wears the black hoodie).


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Perfect time to break in that ash tray.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Enjoy, friend. Curious to see if you have any trouble with the ash bowl size or finish. Mine seems to wipe out pretty easily, but I really had no idea what finish would hold up to heat and ashes long-term.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

NICE


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Remember that little hole is for your tobacco seeds...


----------



## adams2672 (Nov 28, 2019)

Very cool!!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ranger0282 said:


> Remember that little hole is for your tobacco seeds...


nope...squirrel food...that makes them easier to catch :smile2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> Enjoy, friend. Curious to see if you have any trouble with the ash bowl size or finish. Mine seems to wipe out pretty easily, but I really had no idea what finish would hold up to heat and ashes long-term.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


no issues at all...size and finish are good as long as the ash is not hot and you place the cherry dead center :smile2:


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

We've gone from bombing cigars to custom cigar rests? What's next?!? 
Way to go @Wheels Up!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> We've gone from bombing cigars to custom cigar rests? What's next?!?
> Way to go @Wheels Up!


following @Piper lead we call them accoutrements :grin2:


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> following @Piper lead we call them accoutrements :grin2:


That's a terribly difficult word for South of I-20. Y'all must not drawl the same below Tallahassee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> > following @Piper lead we call them accoutrements /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> ...


Dixie ends in Orlando... You didn't know?


----------

